# Solved: VirtualBox Install Problems



## IH-Mitch (Jul 18, 2009)

This kernel requires an x86-64 CPU, but only detected an i686 CPU.
Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU.


This is what i get when trying to install the latest version of ubuntu server. I'm running Windows 7. 

Any help? this is starting to drive me nuts


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The simple thing, if it meets your requirements, is to just use the 32-bit version. Else do a web search for "VirtualBox x86-64 CPU" (w/o the quotes) and see if you can find a solution. I did that search, and there was too much info for me to digest in a short amount of time and it wasn't obvious to me that there is a solution.


----------



## lewmur (Sep 11, 2006)

I doesn't matter if you actually have a 64 bit cpu. If your VBox version or your host OS is 32bit, it will not run a 64bit clients OS.


----------



## IH-Mitch (Jul 18, 2009)

Yup, that was the problem. I was thinking 64bit pc so i should get a 64bit server, but i guess not.

Thanks


----------

